# Dog walkers van stolen . 2 dogs still missing



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

North London - Hampstead, Parliament Hill, North Circular 

Other Info Dog walkers van stolen, 11 dogs found tied up in a 'Barnet Housing Estate' off Oak Lane in N2, 2 dogs still missing. White samoyed Hamilton and brow pug Winston. 
Phone 07764202553


----------



## tiddlypup (Oct 4, 2008)

omg,the poor owners,any more news


----------



## lyechin2003 (Jun 1, 2010)

how can it be happens?


----------



## k4r4 (Sep 20, 2009)

hope the 2 dogs are found safe and sound


----------

